

Four Reasons Most Startups Fail (And How Yours Can Succeed) - jmorin007
http://discussionleader.hbsp.com/taylor/2008/07/four_reasons_most_startups_fai.html

======
yangyang42
This article is essentially a recap of PG's speech at startup school from
three months ago.

------
beaudeal
yea i agree, but i still like that he's stressing not to take too much money
too early - i think this is one of the things people tend to underestimate in
terms of possible company-killers

